# Upgrading my fly set up



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Well with the Gheenoe pretty much finished I've decided to upgrade my fly set up just in time for spring, hopefully I'll be picking up my 7wt TFO BVK this Friday, looking at the fwx reel to match by nautilus, but also saw a hardy in the fly shop for around the same price, I've read a lot of good things about the fwx, just wondering if anybody uses the hardy?
Thanks


----------



## Capt_TD1 (Jul 15, 2011)

Wth a BVK rod you might want to take a look at the BVK reel. It balances perfectly on the rod and has a smooth drag, much smoother than I actually would've guessed before using one. 

The Nautilus is a great reel too just something to think about.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

everyone on here loves nautilus but i bought one in the fall and it is by far the least favorite reel i have ever owned. idk, i'd prob look at something else (maybe ross?) in that price range and obv tons of good options if u go a little higher. i was really surprised bc i had read so many good things abt the fwx but i would try a couple other reels before you decide on anything. as soon as i have some extra cash i will be selling mine and getting a bauer prob.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I have a half dozen Nautilus reels (and I've had them long enough that I'm never sure what models they are), from an 8wt up to two 12's. Never had more than a tiny problem with one of the six and it was sorted out promptly.

One thing is for sure, if you have a Nautilus and need service it's nice to know they're built right here in south Florida. Can't say that about the Hardy at all...


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

> I have a half dozen Nautilus reels (and I've had them long enough that I'm never sure what models they are), from an 8wt up to two 12's.  Never had more than a tiny problem with one of the six and it was sorted out promptly.
> 
> One thing is for sure, if you have a Nautilus and need service it's nice to know they're built right here in south Florida.  Can't say that about the Hardy at all...


maybe i have a lemon then. the building specifications in my reel seem loose, there's a lot of play between the spool and the frame. the retrieve is not smooth, and the drag is very limited. idk, maybe i will take it in and see if something is wrong w mine.


----------



## luisjgc (Jan 21, 2012)

Nautilus are fine reels however the ony thing I dislike about them is that they dont have an ingoing click , and the outgoing is very low .,Not important to most people but I like the click,  I changed my entire reel colelction to hatch reels, and couldnt be hapier, and there not that more expensive than nautilus. a hatch finatic 5 with mid arbor could be a nice reel for the bvk 7wt
another thing is that since nautilus dont have incoming click, the spool rotates very ease by itself and tends to spool on its own whith the casting movement.

this is my BVK , wich is probably my favorite rod so far.
6 wt with fighting but, you wont be disapointed on the BVK !
bavk's rock! cast like a dream.

pictures of my 6 wt setup


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm also curious about line, I read the post on 7wt lines, but everyone is only talking about brands, I want to know about the different tapers, ill be chasing the usual flats suspects but it will vary from the deck to wading.. Not sure where to start


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Got my BVK last Friday, now to choose a reel, was thinking of going with the BVK reel as well, does anyone have one? That can give me some kind of a review? I don't think they have been out long enough because I haunt come across much on the Internet..
Thinking either the 5/6 size with 175 yds of 20lb backing and 7 wt line
Or the 7/8 with 200 yds of 20lb

Thinking the 5/6 only to keep it light


----------



## Demeter (Nov 16, 2011)

> everyone on here loves nautilus but i bought one in the fall and it is by far the least favorite reel i have ever owned. idk, i'd prob look at something else (maybe ross?)
> 
> I agree. I have owned 2 nautilus reels and both fell apart during their 1st fishing trip. I own reels from orvis, ross, tibor, lamson, bauer, Albright and galvan. IMO the best value is lamson. Great quality, great customer service and a good price for what you get. FYI, Albright is having a 70% off deal right now and they make a very nice GPX reel.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

I absolutely hate my Albright GP reel. It's the cast version of the GPX. To be fair, I could get past it being cast as it was a beginner reel, and I simply outgrew it, so now I'm looking for my first quality reel. The drag however, is absolute garbage. No part of the reel has stood up well to the wading and surf fishing I often do. I'm not looking to bash the company because I do like my GP rod, but their normal prices seem outrageous for what you get. A friend loves his Pflueger Presidente, so my next reel will either be that, or an Allen Alpha II if I can catch 1 on sale.


----------



## Demeter (Nov 16, 2011)

> I absolutely hate my Albright GP reel. It's the cast version of the GPX. .


The GP reel sucks. 
Most of the fly reel companies make cheap entry level reel. The gpx is pretty nice, but the best reel for the money IMO is lamson.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> I agree. I have owned 2 nautilus reels and both fell apart during their 1st fishing trip. I own reels from orvis, ross, tibor, lamson, bauer, Albright and galvan. IMO the best value is lamson. Great quality, great customer service and a good price for what you get. FYI, Albright is having a 70% off deal right now and they make a very nice GPX reel.


How exactly did you Nautilus reels "fall apart" on the 1st trip? I have a FWX 7/8 and think it's a pretty good reel for what it is... 

I had a Ross Evolution LT4 and it had less drag than the FWX. Both reels are for 7/8 weight and neither will have the drag of a Tibor, Abel or Nautilus NV series, but it is a rare occasion that I need the drag performance of my Tibor Everglades on my 7 or 8wt. 

I've used my Nautilus FWX on redfish up 12lbs and even more impressive bonito in the 6-8lb class and have not had one problem. 

Not calling BS or anything, I'm just wondering what exactly happened to have 2 Nautilus fall apart in one outing...


----------



## Demeter (Nov 16, 2011)

> > I agree. I have owned 2 nautilus reels and both fell apart during their 1st fishing trip. I own reels from orvis, ross, tibor, lamson, bauer, Albright and galvan. IMO the best value is lamson. Great quality, great customer service and a good price for what you get. FYI, Albright is having a 70% off deal right now and they make a very nice GPX reel.
> 
> 
> How exactly did you Nautilus reels "fall apart" on the 1st trip?  I have a FWX 7/8 and think it's a pretty good reel for what it is...
> ...


How did the reels fall apart? The 1st time happened when I was fishing in cabo. I was casting from the beach and had a fish on, when the drag crapped out on me. The reel started to free spool. I ended up  holding the rod w/ the reel in one hand and a spool with line in the other. The second issue was again on a big trip to mexico. The knob to adjust the drag fell off. I did not realize it until I was back at the hotel. I still fished with the reel, but I would not adjust the drag.
I know you Florida guys love your Nautilus reels. I have not had these issue with Ross or Lamson reels. When, I go on a big flyfishing trip I don't want to worry about gear. I just don't have the confidence in Nautilus anymore to try another one.


----------



## Flyguy22 (Feb 23, 2008)

Have you checked out the new Hydros LA - Orvis? Night and day drag comparison to the the earlier Battenkill LA. Believe it falls in your price point.


----------



## shallowminded (Dec 10, 2008)

^x2 on the hydros i loveeeeeeeeeeeeee mine


----------



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

i've said it before, and i'll say it again... go for a tibor or an abel... yes, they are a lot of $$$, but you will have it for the rest of your life, and you will probably never have an issue, and if by chance you do, the companies will make it right. i have owned bunches of both or these reels and fished them hard for all the big florida species (and stripers and albies and bluefish too), and i have not had any major problems.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Went into the fly shop today and looked at a few reels, I picked up a loomis east fork 7/8, this may be the reel I go with, nice and light and right around my budget, and feedback on that particular reel?


----------



## jeffscoggin (Jan 31, 2012)

One more you might consider...I fish a sage rplxi i got used from a guide that was in great shape...and I put an okuma helios fly reel on it...I have caught stripers, and BIG bass on it so far and no troubles...look at the reviews for the okuma, its a sweet reel for around $189.00










sage rod not pictured here this is my back up 8wt....


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Well made my purchase today, I was looking at the fwx, but after cranking the drag all the way down and compared it to the g loomis reel I ended up buying the fwx drag sucks... So I went with a loomis east fork 7/8


----------

